# Twilight Bungalow 5th Wheel



## bals67 (Jul 10, 2003)

HELP!!!  Just bought a 32foot 5th built 12/75 in Rush Springs, OK by "C-Line Sport Products"  Unit has "Twilight Bungalow" logos all over it.  Need any and all info I can find on this unit and/or this company.  Unit is really nice for my first camper, but does need minor restoration work.  Thanks


----------

